# The Complication of Infinity by Infen Ityy



## THE JESUS STRANGLER (Feb 8, 2006)

Definately the most tripped out book I have ever read. The whole story is just one huge mindfuck, it's crazy!

For those who are unfamiliar with the plot the book basically starts out simple- a young boy walking down the street looking at rocks and cracks in the ground as he walks and wondering why the cement doesn't talk to him. The boy looks into the sky as the sun scorches his eyes. He awakens in what appears to be a hospital bed, though no one is around and everything is quiet, an almost deafening stillness.  He blinks then  awakens as a 25 year old man in France at a bar called The Hidden Corner. A young woman is next to him telling him how how much she loves him and that he need to give "the quota" a chance.

That is just like .5/10000th of the full plot. This is just one really out there book, helluva story, helluva ride! Definately reccommended!!!


10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!! A++++++++


----------



## Stewart (Feb 8, 2006)

Where did you get this book? I just searched for it using Amazon and Google and was unable to find it. In fact, googling for Infen Ityy produces no results.


----------



## THE JESUS STRANGLER (Feb 8, 2006)

Borders, a book store right around the block.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe where you live.

The Borders website has never heard of the book. Are you sure you didn't just make it up, perhaps when you were high? :roll:


----------



## THE JESUS STRANGLER (Feb 9, 2006)

Positive, got the book right next to me.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you scan or digitally photograph it and show us?


----------



## THE JESUS STRANGLER (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry, don't have a scanner. Just do a Yahoo search, it should come up.


----------



## gohn67 (Feb 9, 2006)

His name is funny Ifen Itty, Infinity.  Sounds interesting though.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 10, 2006)

THE JESUS STRANGLER said:
			
		

> Just do a Yahoo search, it should come up.


 
As stated earlier, I've searched but was given absolutely no results.


----------



## THE JESUS STRANGLER (Feb 10, 2006)

Weird. I'll try and assist you.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## THE JESUS STRANGLER (Feb 10, 2006)

You';re right I can't find it anywhere. That is very strange. I'll see what I can do, sorry.


----------

